# Asus Xonar DX Modded Drivers For Windows 7/8/10



## antonkaz (Apr 25, 2020)

Post in this tread Asus Xonar DX Modded Drivers For Windows 7/8/10


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 25, 2020)

UNi Xonar drivers


----------



## antonkaz (Apr 26, 2020)

No Uni Xonar/ This not mod. DTS/Dolby/Nahimic/Creative/Harman Mod need to me.


----------



## erpguy53 (May 6, 2020)

antonkaz said:


> No Uni Xonar/ This not mod. DTS/Dolby/Nahimic/Creative/Harman Mod need to me.



sorry antonkaz - *not possible* to add DTS/Dolby/Nahimic/Creative/Harman options to Asus Xonar DX sound card during this time 

older dolby & dts (aka dolby HTv4), maybe
but newer dolby like dolby atmos, no

and those Uni Xonar drivers *ARE modded drivers* - just not the "mod" you are looking for



> *Please note that these are modded drivers and there are limitations regarding how much the actual original drivers can be fixed this way.*



maybe ask here instead if you want audio enhancers like the newer Dolby like Dolby Atmos


----------

